# The best Youtube Reviewer of all time!



## Paulie (6/4/15)

Hey all,

This guy really is the best reviewer of note and he really knows what he is talking about!

*A MUST WATCH!!
*


P.S if you dont like swearing dont watch this!! You have been warned!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Paulie (6/4/15)

lol


----------



## johan (6/4/15)

LOL @Paulie! if he limits his use of F#@ & C#@ words, the video would be 9min instead of 19min .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (6/4/15)

wow , probably the person that has used the F word the most on the interwebs ..... sadly between the f bombs sounds like he knows what f is going on actually .... NSFW

P.S I will buy any person a Bells if they can guess how many times he uses the f-bomb ... @Paulie should be fun (I for one am NOT going to be the judge)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dirge (6/4/15)

One Two F@#*en Three; Four Five F@#*en Six 

I lol'd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (6/4/15)

someone needs to challenge this guy to do a review and not use the f-word , or better any swear word ... think he will F%^^&*g explode

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirge (6/4/15)

Daniel said:


> someone needs to challenge this guy to do a review and not use the f-word , or better any swear word ... think he will F%^^&*g explode



Hehe, I would be impressed if he makes it 5minutes. If it's just an act, it won't be for long...once swearing embeds itself in your vocabulary It's tough to get it out again. Especially to that extent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (6/4/15)

I wonder if his English Teacher taught him that! 
He must be in the Guinness Book of World Records for use of the word f**k,he uses it as just about every part of speech apart from an article and TBH I'd just about give him that 'f*****r as well

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## yuganp (6/4/15)

I thought twisted420 was bad.


----------



## FireFly (7/4/15)

Ah the #subohmyadickoff chap
LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

@Paulie, that was just too painful
Watched the first minute or two and switched it off
Dislike in a big way
This guy is crazy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Justink (8/4/15)

Jeez couldn't even get past 2 mins...


----------



## Alex (8/4/15)

Isn't he the vaping bogan or something like that?


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/4/15)

Alex said:


> Isn't he the vaping bogan or something like that?



It's more along "something like that" as you missed an F or two  His 'intro' is about 6 seconds in

I think @Rob Fisher should start off Rob's Rambling with a nice friendly local "Hallo julle f#@ dom d#@se"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Valesidecc (10/4/15)

i cant concentrate on the actual review i am laughing so hard


----------

